# How many hours a week do you work?



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

:fall :duck ops


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

40...


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I dont' have a job :fall


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Full time, 40 (Mon-Fri 8-4:30 with half-hour unpaid lunch). At my previous job of several years it was 35 hours (Mon-Fri 8-4 with an hour unpaid lunch.)

Well, I spend 40 hours a week_ at _work. How much of that is spent actually doing productive work is questionable. :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Full time.. 35-40 hours. Then school part time at night :fall


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My anxiety/depression stops me from working full time right now.  I do have a one day a week job(5 hours) and i get the occasional contract from various contacts(familly, familly's friend ect...)


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I work full time six days a week and I average about 50 hours in a normal week.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I work Monday through Friday 40 hours, and I get 1 hour of unpaid lunch. I live close to my work so I usually come home for lunch. I hate eating my lunch in my office, because everyone thinks I am working and comes bothering me. It can be more then 40 sometime when auditors are coming, or a client is acting up. I am a salary employee, so I don't get time and a half. Though I have an agreement with my supervisor if I have to work overtime I can take the time off.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

40 hours a week. I'm technically a temp (and don't get any holiday pay ) but at the moment I can pretty much stay as long as I want to.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

I may not have a job, but keeping house, cooking, and making sure the animals don't kill one another (and DF doesn't seriously injure himself)? I'm 'working' 24/7. And I do not even want to KNOW how much that will increase once I have kids.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm a bum. Maybe someone will hire me one day.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

Full time student, part time job and other activities to put on my med school apps :lol


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Full time 35-40 hours a week.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Full time: 50+ hours a week.
I am online from home as well as at the office.
I put in about 60-65 in mid-December 2006
(mid-December 2005, I put in 70! :fall)


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

between my part time job and full time job 50 + hours a week. plus full time school.

im probably going to quit the full time job early next semester though because this schedule was rough on me last semester plus i dont really like the job. i keep saying that but then i get my checks and then im like, this isnt so bad lol. 

we shall see how it goes.


----------



## Kristen930 (Jun 24, 2006)

I work 75 hours in one week, but my schedule is 7 days on/7 days off


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm a college student, so that's my "job" I guess...and I can barely handle that :/


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

People seem to work a lot of hours


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am currently enjoying unemployment prior to starting a class in June. I have worked full time most of my life in excess of 40 per week sometimes 2 jobs. I just quit a f/t job after working ft for over a year. Unemployment should be fun


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero, but I worry full time which is quite a job. In fact, I worry overtime & even on weekends & federal holidays too. Sadly, worry doesn't pay.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

around 40 hours a week during the summer
and around 20 when I go back to school


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

disabled by anxiety


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

40


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Usually 40 hours. I am a salaried employee, so I don't get time and a half for anything over 40. But the supervisor will let me take the time off that I worked over. Which I rather have then more money anyways.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Kristen930 said:


> I work 75 hours in one week, but my schedule is 7 days on/7 days off


how does one work 75 hours a week and not keel over and die?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I get paid for 40, so I work 40.

The bird is the most popular finger (the pigeon is the most popular bird).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Strength said:


> People seem to work a lot of hours


Part of that is due to so many people being laid off, we have to cover for the work.

In my case, I am the only person left in my department who works on the product I am on .


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

40


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Is it possible to do _negative_ work?

Failing that, no work.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Qolselanu said:


> Is it possible to do _negative_ work?


Sure, create work for other people to do. I do that. Of course, there wasn't such an option, so I chose nothing.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: How many hours a week do you work?*



UltraShy said:


> Zero, but I worry full time which is quite a job. In fact, I worry overtime & even on weekends & federal holidays too. Sadly, worry doesn't pay.


I envy you. You have a enough money to live on without working. I wish I could do that. Dealing with all the politics at work just sucks. If I had a million dollars I wouldn't work. I have my house paid off, truck paid off, I have no student loans. I am totally debt free. I am trying to get my savings built back up. I almost have $20,000 saved up.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I just had a question while thinking about this poll. For those who voted, for example, if you say you worked 40 hours a week, is that 35 hours work + 5 hours lunch, or actually 40 hours + 5 hours lunch.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Strength said:


> I just had a question while thinking about this poll. For those who voted, for example, if you say you worked 40 hours a week, is that 35 hours work + 5 hours lunch, or actually 40 hours + 5 hours lunch.


I work 50 hours a week and thats what I get paid for. On weekdays I'm at work for 10 hours a day from 7:30 AM until 5:30 PM but I get paid for nine working hours (the one hour lunch break doesn't count) so I get 45 hours M-F. The rest comes from Saturdays where I only work part of the day and I go home for lunch. If you counted the total time I'm at work including my lunch breaks it would be about 55 hours a week. :fall


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Part-time (less than that, really) for over 6 years. 

One day I'll have to change. I'm not sure if I can ever be a real workin' man. I'd say 30 hours a week would be really pushing it.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Depends on how much work we have. The past couple weeks it's been 50+ but some weeks I've worked less than 20. I need to get a new job soon so I'm hoping to finally get something with a standard 40 hour week.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

40 hr wk for me


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I am a student, that is until today, which is my first day of vacation. I go back in August. Other than that, I do nothing and it is the sweet life.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Strength said:


> I just had a question while thinking about this poll. For those who voted, for example, if you say you worked 40 hours a week, is that 35 hours work + 5 hours lunch, or actually 40 hours + 5 hours lunch.


I work 40 hours a week + 2.5 hours lunch (I take half-hour lunches)...from 8:00am to 4:30 pm.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

0 hours of real work in life.
Way to achieve, Drella.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

0 hours for me.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Less than part time.. hardly even counts.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

40 hours. I'm not expected to work from home ever. When I'm off the clock, I'm off the clock.


----------



## Intallekt (Apr 11, 2012)

Currently taking a break from everything to let me focus on getting my head together.

I still do work around the house like keeping it clean, fixing up the outside and all that regular stuff.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

10 hours this week. A lot more previously. Working part time sounds like something I may end up doing long term - 20-30 hours a week.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

35h college week 5/7 days 
12hour work weekend 2/7 days


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

50 plus most days,I did 87 hours one week.


----------

